# GSD high jump!



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have no clue if i am sticking this in the right spot, it is by no means current but i thought it was fantastic to watch!


When this German shepherd jumped the super high gate, I was literally stunned! Wow! | DogTube.usDogTube.us


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

They had more in common with malinois then than they do with gsds now.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I can see that happening. When I took Midnite swimming in the pool, he was jumping a quarter length of the pool with no running start, standing in water. Then my son took his ball and hung it from a tree, the tree is just over 6 ft tall. Midnite jumped straight up and was higher then the the tree, while standing still. I'm sure with a running jump he can go pretty high, especially if his ball is in the picture.


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=228714&stc=1&d=1406383584


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Midnite looks like my first foster dog Roxy


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Baillif said:


> They had more in common with malinois then than they do with gsds now.



The last trainer Hans and I worked with has trained both Malinois and GSDs for the police dept. and said 
*in his opinion* the Malinois are what the GSDs were 20 years ago.

Obviously, there are still some really athletic, high jumping GSDs like llombardo's Midnite, and probably many others. I think it was kind of an "in general" comment.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I think onyxgirl posted this a few months back in the historical photo thread. Awesome.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

That is Ty over doing a fence jump, the fence is maybe around 5 ft.
He is on springs lol must be the long legs


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> View attachment 228722
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It DOES look like he's on springs.
Way to go, Ty! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> The last trainer Hans and I worked with has trained both Malinois and GSDs for the police dept. and said
> *in his opinion* the Malinois are what the GSDs were 20 years ago.
> 
> Obviously, there are still some really athletic, high jumping GSDs like llombardo's Midnite, and probably many others. I think it was kind of an "in general" comment.
> ...


Oh I agree. Mals got more of the body to do it. I never expected it out of Midnite , he isn't a small dog, but obviously he can be athletic.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> View attachment 228722
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks like he is flying.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Midnite looks like my first foster dog Roxy


He's from the shelter, so I have no idea what lines he is from. I wish that I could find someone with a dog that resembles him that actually got a pedigree on theirs. I would guess working lines. People( dog world kinda people) are shocked he was at a shelter. People in general think he is very well bred. But I guess I will never know.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, Roxy came from working lines, she was small and thick. I know Roxy came from working lines because her original parents had told the rescue that, they were getting divorced and roxy was way to much dog and no one wanted her. She had,
-could not sit still, she smashed balls into you for hours to play
-she would hang from the birch tree in our yard shaking her head back and forth to try to rip down the kids tether ball thing
-she was so determined not to give up her toys she pooped and peed while playing
-she climbed a ladder to the roof to grab a ball
- she had natural protection instincts about 3 months into having her,
-she paced the house all night checking all the windows and doors in a pattern
-she tried to jump off a bridge to get to water which she loved
-she was absolutely spun off her rocker most of the time

i understand why your average pet parents could not deal with that, she was almost impossible to live with, it never stopped...watching tv and a ball would be smashed into your face bc she just could not stop, she went 30 k on an moderatly paced trail bike ride and got back and just would not leave us alone lol


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Well, Roxy came from working lines, she was small and thick. I know Roxy came from working lines because her original parents had told the rescue that, they were getting divorced and roxy was way to much dog and no one wanted her. She had,
> -could not sit still, she smashed balls into you for hours to play
> -she would hang from the birch tree in our yard shaking her head back and forth to try to rip down the kids tether ball thing
> -she was so determined not to give up her toys she pooped and peed while playing
> ...


Not far off from Midnite. He has extremely high ball drive, patrols at night, and isn't afraid of anything. I wake up in the morning and all of his balls are in bed with me.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

she was also freaking fearless!!! she loved the shopvac and would sit infront of it until you stuck it to her coat, 
In retrospect if i had of known i would fall in love with sports she would have been perfect to keep, she did not have one mean bone in her body, and she had this confidence that went for miles,


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> View attachment 228730
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is to funny, Midnite does the same thing with the vacuum and the hi force dryer. He doesn't lack any confidence. The biggest plus is how he is with kids, phenomenal.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

She is gorgeous just like your midnite-


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> View attachment 228738
> 
> 
> 
> She is gorgeous just like your midnite-


Did she end up in a good home?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Did she end up in a good home?


Absolutely! her mom is a paramedic  she lives on a farm with a bunch of other dogs and horses, she has acres and acres to do as she pleases and her mom is truly one of the kindest people i have ever met thru rescue.

We went up to do the in home assessment and they were a great fit for her,


----------

